# R58 lever issue



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Had my R58 about 1.5 years now (I think) and just in the last couple of days have noticed the lever isn't moving as smoothly as it used to. Feels like there's some sort of resistance somewhere. It tends to be in the short distance between leaving its resting place and engaging the switch to start the flow of water.

Is this common? I'm guessing it's not good for it even if it is. Do I just need to remove the arm and put some sort of lubricant on the parts?

Any advice much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

God almighty 18 months


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You need Molykote 111.

Follow the guide here http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

I'm assuming you've been backflushing without lubricating the cam?


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> You need Molykote 111.
> Follow the guide here http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication
> I'm assuming you've been backflushing without lubricating the cam?


Thank you! 
Yes, been back flushing but didn't know to lubricate too.
That's great, thanks, I'll look to get myself some of that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

I made the same mistake a few years ago. Lubrication should sort it out. Don't leave it too long though. When I had the issue I ignored it/thought it would self lubricate (read somewhere coffee oils will cure lever stiffness) and ended up needing to replace the cam and pins due to excessive wear. Not expensive or difficult, but avoidable had I lubed earlier!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Espress-Oh (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for this thread.

I was aware that the lever on my Mozzafiato was feeling a bit "scratchy" and invested in some Molykote off eBay.

The difference is night and day. Glad I managed to rectify the lack of maintenance as soon as I did (not that a year into ownership is great) as the cam and lobes seemed in okay shape. I'll be sure to lubricate everytime I run cleaner through the machine, now I know how easy it is to do.

As an aside, my tube of Molykote looks like it will last longer than the machine given how little of the stuff you need!


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Espress-Oh said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> I was aware that the lever on my Mozzafiato was feeling a bit "scratchy" and invested in some Molykote off eBay.
> The difference is night and day. Glad I managed to rectify the lack of maintenance as soon as I did (not that a year into ownership is great) as the cam and lobes seemed in okay shape. I'll be sure to lubricate everytime I run cleaner through the machine, now I know how easy it is to do.
> As an aside, my tube of Molykote looks like it will last longer than the machine given how little of the stuff you need!


Good stuff. Finally got my Molykote the other day & going to look at my machine tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Espress-Oh (Jun 26, 2019)

scottishcoffeegeek said:


> Good stuff. Finally got my Molykote the other day & going to look at my machine tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good luck. Surprisingly easy to do, but do follow the advice to use something to apply the molykote other than your fingers. I got some on my fingers and had to wash my hands about 5 times before the residue came off!


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn't have the right sized spanners did I! 
Should be arriving tomorrow, it's been a long week with no coffee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

